# boiled peanuts



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I just got my shipment of raw peanuts in, 50 pounds, anyone have any experence boiling and canning peanuts. Found quite a bit of info on google but thought I would ask before I started on my own in case some one had any good tips. Thanks


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Are these peanuts green or dry? The best are made from fresh green peanuts.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

They are dry raw peanuts, so I will soak them in water for 24 hours before boiling.Wish I could get fresh green ones, but hard to come by in michigan.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, didn't notice your location. 


I've heard so many different recipes that I can't count or remember them all.

You really can't mess it up, just use plenty of salt and whatever spices you like, and make sure you boil them till they sink. Then you can fish a couple out and see if they're soft enough for ya. If not, keep going. Boiling peanuts is like making pasta sauce, always a work in progress.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks, can't wait to get that process started and enjoy the results


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I've et boiled peanuts since the 70's when I first found them in SC. They were Valencia peanuts. The small ones with normally 4 nuts to the pod and are the absolute best for boiling. You ain't got a prayer of gettin any raw, fresh in yankee land. And most likely the ones you are getting are last years harvest. That said, I've donem every which way but loose. And that includes crockpot, stovetop and every other way you can thing of. I have since settled on pressure canning them. Do yourself a favor. First, google up pressure canning peanuts for a recipe. Then use a small pressure canner, like for evening meals, maybe a 4 quart one and try a pint jar, maybe two with the recommended amount of salt and then let cool and test. Crock pot cooking ain't the way to go for me, especially the slow cooker since they never boil and the fast cooker ain't either, IMHO. Being up in iceland, you bound to have a wood stove. Experiment with a few to proper ingredients and see if you like them. That's how I do a small batch. Remember!!!! When pressure canning it requires constant attention and follow the instructions for your canner. You isa playin wid a timebomb. That's where the small cooker comes in. Settle on the right amount of salt. The time to cook can't be adjusted. Cut and dryed. Just google pressure canning peanuts. And do yourself a favor: order some Valencias outta NM. next year.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you for the info, I will trt it


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Heard on the radio that Eastern North Carolina had a bumper crop of peanuts this year. I think I remember hearing on the news that the peanut crop across the country was off and the price of peanut butter was gonna double. Now that has nothing to do with boiled peanuts and I have never boiled a peanut in my life. Not sure I even like boiled peanuts.

Wd is right about a pressure cooker or canner. A old lady was pressure cooking greens years ago and she blew the top of the pressure cooker thru her ceiling and out the roof of her house. Sent boiling water everywhere and burnt the hell out of herself. The new canners and cookers have safety pressure reliefs but the old ones don't. Be careful.

When I was a kid grandpaw raised those little red peanuts. Best eating peanut ever. Not sure it they were valencia but it sounds like what he grew.

I like them microwaved and salted. 

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Probably were finger. The first ones I got ahold of were in MB. The valencia was grown here for years then New Mexico. Now the only place that I know of that raises and sells them is NM.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

first batch of peanuts came out very good.thanks for the help.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

What about roasting them? Just dug up my first ever harvest, not many, but enough to roast a few and keep some for seed for next year.
I am thinking wrap them in tinfoil and stick them on the woodstove?


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

not sure, never have roasted fresh peanuts


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Preheat oven to 325. Spread peanuts in the shell on a shallow pan. Bake for 20-30 minutes. Shake the pan a few times during baking to rotate the peanuts. When they cool a little enjoy. 

Darin


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thank you FM.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

the trick to good boiled peanuts is to let em soak after you've cooked them.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

All places that cook them, leaves them in the pot under less than a simmer. Agreed.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Order your peanuts here : http://www.pnuts.net

Roasted : get the jumbo raw,preheat oven to 200,at the 1 1/2 hour mark start testing the nuts by removing one and opening.If they are changing from vanilla to light tan they are ready.No burnt ones.Not all ovens heat evenly so the testing is critical to your oven.Roast mine on 200 for about 2 hours.My late fishin' bud from Chicago roasted his on 185 for 4 hours.

As for boiled,I also use the jumbo green,3 gal stainless pot,1/2-1 cup of salt to a gallon of water,and add HAM HOCKS.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Concerning the post above!!!! As long as I knew the state he came from, I wouldn't have had to look at his screen name. Only one person I know that puts ham hocks in his cornflakes, banana pudding, iced tea, and eats lard and butterbean biscuits, and coolwater samiches. The kind where you put wilted turnip greens on soggy bread and lift fast to eat befoe it falls thru da crust. And brags about his three fingered chicken feets cassorole too. And wid dat said, he's got da gaul to post a site that don't sell Valencia peanuts. If he had ever been outside of Nath Carolinny he would nose dats whar good boiled peanuts start and stop. Sometimes he jest embarrasses me. After all da time and work I has put in on him.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

enjoyed the comments


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Valencia peanuts ? 

Dem leetle ole beety peanuts wid no meat on da bone atall. Looks like a couple fleas bedded down fer da night.

Now that does make sense comin' frum a mounteen man dat's used to fishin' in a crick and stuffin' a couple dozen 6" hatchery stocked trout in a cooler to make one lousy, boney supper alls da time given' a great fishin' ree pote.  

Bertie County peanuts has meat on da bone.Ya got sumthin' when ya gots a Bertie County jumbo nut.Dey makes a real meal,not a boney snack.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Let me give you some background on the poster above, concerning advise, know how and general info. Then you decide. In late summer, we swapped PMs concerning the end of growing season. Stated I had saved 2 cucumbers around 12" long for seeds. He got back in a day or so and said he hadn't had any luck. Said he only had one cuke big enough and when he started hulling it out with a chainsaw, the seed wouldn't fit in a wheelbarrow, so he just hulled out a 2 seat canoe for him and his wife. Oh yea, right after the cuke canoe post, I got one about the tomato he had loaded on a flatbed truck and took to the local sawmill to get sliced. You lisent up on the peanuts if you want.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I gots one seed saved frum dat cuke and one frum dat 'mater.Those two seeds filled up my Coleman 150 qt cooler fer da winter.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

And there you have it folks. STRAIGHT FROM DA HORSES MOUTH!!!!!!!!!!! Now you still want to attend his peanut class?


----------

